# Uccnc Vs Mach4 Hobby?



## totalperformance (Apr 25, 2015)

New to the cnc world.  I'm currently demoing bodcad cam. It's kind of pricey but I don't mind spending the money. I'm in the middle of a g0704 cnc conversion. I know many prefer mach software but I was looking at the uccnc software.  Uccnc don't really give me a lot of details like spindle speed and control using a c41 board, automatic tools changer capability, fluid control. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 26, 2015)

I have just started checking out Fusion 360: http://www.autodesk.com/products/fu...YcDeBkGKl5V_ei3xmngvWXwc9lezm1nbZQhoCyUHw_wcB
It is from Autodesk the Autocad developer. It is CAD CAM and looks to be very capable. Best thing, is it's free to hobbyists, students and startup companies.


----------



## sgisler (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm digging in to Fusion 360 also and like it a lot so far. Is pretty easy to use and it's nice that it's a CAD/CAM integrated solution. I haven't 'sent' any program to the mill yet - it's an Ez Trak with a floppy drive so I'll have to jump through some hoops to get a program to the mill, but it looks promising. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 26, 2015)

I had not heard of Uccnc, so i just cruised their web site.  its a stepper control like Mach. I didn't see any reason to consider it over Mach. For stepper controls, Mach is the gold standard.

Karl


----------

